# FLR M documentary evidence help please :)



## Sana_1408 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello,

i have been a silent admirer of this page for a pretty long time, and i absolutly love the forum and everyone here :focus:

i have my PEO appointment in less than 2 weeks in Glasgow, and following is what I have managed to arrange so far 

*Passports:*

1- passports (mine and husbands)
2- Passport photographs (2 of me and 1 of him)
(will photocopy some of the pages on the passport as well i.e. picture part of the passport to go in the photocopy section)

*Financial Stuff*

3- 6 months pay slips (sponsor) - all over £1550 a month
4- 6 months bank statements (sponsor) 
5- He doesn't have a P60 since he changed his employer in October last year, so will also include last year's statement of earning from previous employer
6- employment contract stating that even though his annual income is £16,000 there is a commission that is paid each month.
7- letter from his HR manager confirming all payslips are real and that commission is paid to employees

8- My husband has two flats on mortgage, and they are both rented out, so the money that we save from the rents. 
9- leases of both flats
10- Mortgage documents
11- will highlight them on the bank statements as well - as extra money coming in.

*Proof of Relationship:*

12- Marriage certificate
13- Wedding pictures
14- Wedding invitation card (not sure if i need this?)

*Accommodation:* - 

We are both living with his parents at the moment, temporarily and will be moving out soon, its a 4 bedroom house with 7 adults living all family, I know UKBA requirement is 7.5 on a 4 bedroom house.:fingerscrossed: 

15- house is under his parents name, so we will include mortgage documents for that, and proof that they are paying mortgage.

16- letter from his parents stating, they are okay with us living in that house, and we dont have to pay them rent or any bills - since they are paying all the bills

17- I have my bank statements, phone bill etc on this address - proof that i am living in this house, plus will also include a few bills under my husbands name, we dont have any joint bank accounts or bills though....  

18- trying to get a housing inspection report - hopefully this should be done in a few days confirming how big the bedrooms and living rooms are etc. 

Do we need council tax documents etc as well? and I haven't registered for electoral yet, is it worth getting registered for it as well before the PEO.

Oh oh oh oh, I have received a letter from the UKBA confirming my PEO appointment etc, but it doesn't say for FLR M anywhere, just says you have booked your appointment for this date and time, is this a standard letter they send out to everyone, I booked mine half asleep so wanted to make sure its FLR M 100%. The person in UKBA did say it is for FLR M when i paying my £100, but it doesn't say it on the letter , am i being just paranoid now (getting nightmares of them throwing me out for booking it under the wrong category) 


Will appreciate any help or any replies  

Thanks a gazillion


----------



## candyann (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, Sana,

I had my appointment for ILR more than two years ago, but all I got were emails confirming my appointment time at the Public Enquiry Office. It did not say anywhere what specific application it was for. So you probably got this standard letter that everyone gets. If when you booked your appointment you confirmed it was for FLR(M) then I wouldn't worry.

As far as your other questions, if you have documents covering all the categories and time periods they require on their checklist, you should be OK. If you have a council tax document showing you both at that address, take it along. More documents, especially from official sources, is better than fewer within reason. 

My memory is that they are really keen to see an even spread of documents throughout the period you are trying to prove. We had absolutely everything in order and yet, when I handed my documents to the officer, she more or less tossed them up in the air and obliterated any order I had them in. Then she questioned why there was no document covering x span of time. Fortunately, I knew exactly what I had and pointed to papers until she found the bank statement for that month. So know exactly what you are taking so you're confident.

I don't think it matters that the accounts and statements aren't in both names, provided they show you living together: so for example, your bank statement for month x, and his for the same month at the same address. Others may know more.

Relax, it will be over soon!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking through quickly, he should have his P60 for 2012-13 tax year (must have received by end of May), as he has been working since Oct 2012. If not, prompt his employer! It should be enclosed.

Did you come on a fiancée visa, then you don't need too much evidence of genuine relationship. If you are switching from another leave, such as student or work, then you should supply more. Even though they don't normally ask for them, letters of introduction and sponsorship/support are very useful to give content and context to your relationship.

Housing evidence should be ok, though a inspection report is helpful though not always essential..


----------



## Sana_1408 (Jul 7, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Looking through quickly, he should have his P60 for 2012-13 tax year (must have received by end of May), as he has been working since Oct 2012. If not, prompt his employer! It should be enclosed.
> 
> Did you come on a fiancée visa, then you don't need too much evidence of genuine relationship. If you are switching from another leave, such as student or work, then you should supply more. Even though they don't normally ask for them, letters of introduction and sponsorship/support are very useful to give content and context to your relationship.
> 
> Housing evidence should be ok, though a inspection report is helpful though not always essential..


Thanks 
Really hope it goes well on Friday


----------



## Sana_1408 (Jul 7, 2013)

candyann said:


> Hi, Sana,
> 
> I had my appointment for ILR more than two years ago, but all I got were emails confirming my appointment time at the Public Enquiry Office. It did not say anywhere what specific application it was for. So you probably got this standard letter that everyone gets. If when you booked your appointment you confirmed it was for FLR(M) then I wouldn't worry.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, kinda scared about the peo office might call them on Monday and double check it. 
Do they accept postal drafts? How did you pay for your application? Xx


----------



## candyann (Jul 8, 2013)

I used a debit card (making sure there was enough money in the account to cover it of course!) I was a bit worried the bank might cause a problem by blocking my "unusual transaction," but guess they're used to Home Office ripping off people.
Not sure about postal drafts.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Depends on PEO. This list will give you details of which type of payment is taken at each:
UK Border Agency | List of public enquiry offices


----------



## Sana_1408 (Jul 7, 2013)

candyann said:


> I used a debit card (making sure there was enough money in the account to cover it of course!) I was a bit worried the bank might cause a problem by blocking my "unusual transaction," but guess they're used to Home Office ripping off people.
> Not sure about postal drafts.


hahahahahah *sigh* true


----------



## Sana_1408 (Jul 7, 2013)

3 days left *gasp*, really scared i hope the outcome is positive


----------



## RobsterinSheff (Mar 14, 2013)

Sana_1408 said:


> 3 days left *gasp*, really scared i hope the outcome is positive


Good luck- we have ours two weeks tomorrow and can't help but worry !


----------



## Sana_1408 (Jul 7, 2013)

RobsterinSheff said:


> Good luck- we have ours two weeks tomorrow and can't help but worry !


awww best of luck, i hope you guys have all your documents in order, "do not" leave anything to last min, i am still waiting for a few documents and its stressing me out


----------

